# Ikea deliveries



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi everyone again,
Does anyone know of someone that goes to Ikea and would pick up goods and make delivery to our home address near Castanheira de Pera, I can't understand what the delivery charges are from Ikea at Lisbon, it seems to me to be extortionate unless you're buying something over Euros 1,000.00 and being as the goods to be bought would only be worth approx. euros 500. Where we live in Spain there is always regular pick-ups and deliveries for a small fee on a weekly basis, does that happen here??


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Shop locally no delivery charge, Porto Ikea is fractionally closer but either bound to be expensive at nearly 200kms one way plus a few tolled roads thrown in


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Shop locally no delivery charge, Porto Ikea is fractionally closer but either bound to be expensive at nearly 200kms one way plus a few tolled roads thrown in


200 kms to where


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

There are a couple of very active groups on Facebook for Ikea aficionados in Portugal. You might have luck asking the question there.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> 200 kms to where


Castanheira de Pera to Lisbon or Porto is appox 200kms, might be halfway and inland but has a great "beach" swimming pool and a wave machine


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Weatherwatcher

We're mid way between CdP & Figueiro Dos Vinhos & also need to buy one or two things from Ikea & wonder if we can get free or discounted delivery if we combine an order?

Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

For distance involved you need to contact Ikea for delivery estimate, all site says is from 59€ and a new "price" option doesn't open, I would think they'd farm out deliveries of 400kms if they do at all, can you not borrow a van? but even then adds a lot to cost of item especially if you use tolled roads


----------

